# Raio verde atravessa céus de Évora



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Nov 2010 às 23:45)

Um raio verde surgiu ontem no céu de Évora durante longos minutos. Era o lazer utilizado pelo Departamento de Física da Universidade para medição de partículas na atmosfera, mas muitos ainda pensaram que era desta que os marcianos estavam a chegar.

Video RTP: http://tv2.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Raio-....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=391165&tm=8

http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Raio-....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=391165&tm=8

Eu que vi pessoalmente a cara das pessoas foi de partir o caco a rir!! Eu sabia o que aquilo era, pois nós de Geografia tambem trabalhamos com o  lazer.E é desta maneira que nós em Évora vamos assustanto as pessoas


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Nov 2010 às 23:55)

Era o 2012.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Nov 2010 às 00:12)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Um raio verde surgiu ontem no céu de Évora durante longos minutos. Era o lazer utilizado pelo Departamento de Física da Universidade para medição de partículas na atmosfera, mas muitos ainda pensaram que era desta que os marcianos estavam a chegar.
> 
> Video RTP: http://tv2.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Raio-....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=391165&tm=8
> 
> ...



ahah muito bom 
Para a proxima tem que ter mais cuidado e avisarem a populacao local


----------



## Zapiao (13 Nov 2010 às 18:05)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Um raio verde surgiu ontem no céu de Évora durante longos minutos. Era o lazer utilizado pelo Departamento de Física da Universidade para medição de partículas na atmosfera, mas muitos ainda pensaram que era desta que os marcianos estavam a chegar.
> 
> Video RTP: http://tv2.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Raio-....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=391165&tm=8
> 
> ...



LaSer nao lazer. Para quem anda na universidade é um grande erro ortografico


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Nov 2010 às 00:24)

Zapiao disse:


> LaSer nao lazer. Para quem anda na universidade é um grande erro ortografico



Ok ok. Tem razão... Mas quem errou primeiro e me motivou ao erro foi a RTP... Eles têm o mesmo erro ortográfico... para quem são jornalistas e escrevem para todo o tipo de publico é um grande erro ortográfico...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Nov 2010 às 00:30)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> ahah muito bom
> Para a proxima tem que ter mais cuidado e avisarem a populacao local



É muito complicado isso... Évora não é muito pequena, hehehe. E não tem qualquer risco a utilização do laser.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Nov 2010 às 00:31)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ok ok. Tem razão... Mas quem errou primeiro e me motivou ao erro foi a RTP... Eles têm o mesmo erro ortográfico... para quem são jornalistas e escrevem para todo o tipo de publico é um grande erro ortográfico...



Tá-se bem, qualquer um erra mesmo esses jornalistas


----------

